# Finished with JD B



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I am finally finished with my John Deere B that I have been restoring. I ordered my decals from Jorde today. So hopefully sometime next week I will have the decals put on and looking good.

Tau44


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Where are the picutures.   I am drooling with anticipation! Can't wait to see it! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

:ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: me to


----------

